# laser sight for my AK47



## netofficer3710 (Feb 26, 2007)

I an looking for a laser sight for my AK47 for under 80 dollars and I came across this http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?p=WX2&i=116394

I have very very limited experience with lasers even less with laser sights


I understand this is not a day laser I want something to use in low light situations or in the dark

is this laser very powerful?
is it worth it?


----------



## liveforphysics (Feb 26, 2007)

No, that laser is going to suck big time. Low power red with terrible divergence is going to yeild a fuzzy cloud of nothing, and only a fuzzy cloud of nothing if its dark.

This is a real laser sight.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=150094588298&rd=1&rd=1

You could have bought that one, but I bought it 

This one is still available though.

http://cgi.ebay.com/532nm-Green-Dot...hZ005QQcategoryZ14954QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

I use a 35mW green laser sight on one of my pistols. The dot is extremely visible in daylight. In dim lighting its like having a direct visible beam pointing straight to whatever its aimed at.

The 50mW that I linked should fill your needs as well as any gun laser sight could, and it meets your budget needs.

There is the possibility of it being taken by US customs, but most of the time you get lucky. Customs has only got me once .

Best Wishes,
-Luke


----------



## netofficer3710 (Feb 26, 2007)

the only thing that turns me off about that laser is it is a no name brand

while i'm sure it's plenty bright I don't know if it will hold it's zero


let me know how you like yours and if yours holds it's zero and i'll think about it

what will you be mounting yours on?


----------



## netofficer3710 (Feb 26, 2007)

ya know what I hate

when I look into buying something then find a few things and am unsure of which to buy so I get both

like i'm considering doing now thanks to you
hehehe


----------



## Rando (Feb 26, 2007)

Hope your AK shoots better groups than mine. (Norinco Mak-90, actually). Reliable, but not a tack driver...


----------



## trivergata (Feb 26, 2007)

I didn't think that greens would hold up to the recoil of a real gun.........other than maybe .22.

I would love to have one for my AK, too, but was worried I might get 2 or 3 shots before it was dead due to mis-alignment of the crystals.

BTW, I have several, and with all but one, I am pretty happy with 3-4" at 100 meters. The last one is a Mak 90 Legend that I used with an 80% receiver, and it'll hold 2-2 1/2" at 100 meters all day - handbuilt to tighter tolerences than stock, I guess.







Josh


----------



## gorn (Feb 26, 2007)

liveforphysics said:


> I use a 35mW green laser sight on one of my pistols. The dot is extremely visible in daylight. In dim lighting its like having a direct visible beam pointing straight to whatever its aimed at.
> -Luke



I don't know about you or your background, but the last thing I would ever want in a real situation is a visible green laser giving my position away. Sure, if your out playing GI Joe it is cool. In real life it will get you dead.


----------



## trivergata (Feb 26, 2007)

I've always thought it would be a more effective deterant to someone - for one, they know you have the drop on them, and 2, you already ready to fire, so if they even twitch............

In a situation with multable targets, you're right, it would be a dead give away, but I think that scenario is less common than most.

Josh


----------



## Timelord (Feb 26, 2007)

Well said Gorn green. Green lasers do get used in Iraq for helping the air support spot incergent hotspots and help targeting too.


----------



## Rando (Feb 26, 2007)

gorn said:


> I don't know about you or your background, but the last thing I would ever want in a real situation is a visible green laser giving my position away. Sure, if your out playing GI Joe it is cool. In real life it will get you dead.



That's an interesting point. There's an old saying in the military, "Remember, tracers work both ways."


----------



## trivergata (Feb 26, 2007)

Rando said:


> That's an interesting point. There's an old saying in the military, "Remember, tracers work both ways."



True, but it's still better to GIVE than RECIEVE...........

Josh


----------



## netofficer3710 (Feb 26, 2007)

speaking of using lasers to help air suppport 

check out this video http://www.bemeyers.com/video/IZLID-200P.wmv


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 26, 2007)

You want a lower powered laser aimer, because you do not want to be targeted by the recipient of your laser following a brilliant green laser beam back to you, and subsequently hosing you down.


----------



## mrsinbad (Feb 26, 2007)

gorn said:


> I don't know about you or your background, but the last thing I would ever want in a real situation is a visible green laser giving my position away.



Yeah, it's the same when you play woodsball (paintball). If you are spread out and you wanna call in suppressive fire, you gotta be able to tell your buddies to shoot at a specific tree. If you light up a tree with a visible green laser, you will give your position away, so I would prefer to use a 635 nm red laser (of course pointed well above their heads and eyes).


----------



## liveforphysics (Feb 26, 2007)

Fortunately for me and my green beam comming off my pistol, I only kill paper and cans and things. So far the cans have become verbally violant, but no shooting back yet 

I don't really have my guns for the intent of being a comando and getting into situations where things are shooting back at me. I use them as toys for a hobby about putting holes in paper as close together as possible.

Now, something neat about having a beam visible. With the laser mounted to my highstandard 0.22cal target pistol, I have actually been able to flip a can up into the air, and shoot the can again TWO TIMES before it hits the ground. Definately not something I was able to due with an regular laser sight, nor without a laser sight.

I first mounted it to my 9mm P92f beretta pistol, and it worked fine, held its zero, and stayed bright after a few hundred rounds. I moved it to the highstandard because its more accurate, better able to stay on target during rapid fire fun, dirt cheap ammo, and seems to have all the paper and can killing power I require. I also have other pistols, includeing the 0.50cal desert eagle, but I dont think I've even taken them out the safe for the last few years, as the 0.22cal seems to suit all of my needs better.

For me, seeing the beam brings more enjoyment to my shooting hoby, and until the paper begins to shoot back, I think I will be safe .

Best Wishes,
-Luke


----------

